# zenith wire wheel



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

Who sells real Zenith wire wheels


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Good question......who knows ?


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

chrome me said:


> Who sells real Zenith wire wheels


"ZENITH" WIRE WHEELS "NEW" have not been made for over 8 years; the person who builds the closest thing to an original would be Charlie at "WIRE WHEEL KING"


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

Tami said:


> "ZENITH" WIRE WHEELS "NEW" have not been made for over 8 years; the person who builds the closest thing to an original would be Charlie at "WIRE WHEEL KING"


what about the wheels galaxy builds with the zenith hub


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Chinese garbage


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

PAT-RICK said:


> what about the wheels galaxy builds with the zenith hub


Take my word for it; Zenith no longer exists. The only REAL ZENITH PARTS & ACCESSORIES belong to people who own them; NOT A COMPANY !!!!! Another thing; unless its through a private add MOST ZENITH CHIPS ARE FAKE


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Chinese garbage


the hub is triple chrome the dish is triple chrome and the spokes is stainless what is Chinese about it besides the knockoff?


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

Tami said:


> Take my word for it; Zenith no longer exists. The only REAL ZENITH PARTS & ACCESSORIES belong to people who own them; NOT A COMPANY !!!!! Another thing; unless its through a private add MOST ZENITH CHIPS ARE FAKE


other than the locking k-o what's the difference between jd's rims and galaxy I know jd started laser etching the hub ring but the quality of plating is the same maybe even better


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

PAT-RICK said:


> other than the locking k-o what's the difference between jd's rims and galaxy I know jd started laser etching the hub ring but the quality of plating is the same maybe even better


THAT WASN'T THE QUESTION; It was /wanted to know where you can buy Zenith Wheels. Your new question, there's probaly not much difference; is that good or bad, I'll let others speak for that answer. 

Maybe I don't get what your saying????? THERE ARE "NO" ZENITH HUBS THESE DAYS, unless the wheels are older or newly refurbished. I have no choice but to use imported KO's with my wheels for now and some of them come to me with "ZENITH" stamped inside ARE THEY REALLY "ZENITH" from China / The answer is NO


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

PAT-RICK said:


> other than the locking k-o what's the difference between jd's rims and galaxy I know jd started laser etching the hub ring but the quality of plating is the same maybe even better


Wasn't galaxy making the wheels for JD?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Insist on Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels™


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

It's hard to find real zeniths! U can find rebuilt zeniths.... Og hubs and new dish, spokes and nips.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

The sad part is,people still think Zenith is around. 95% of the shit you see posted as "Zeniths" are just someone adding a ring or the fake knockoffs to a wheel,with fake chips. Even a lot of fake hubs with Zenith casted into them. They do the same with Dayton's too.....stamp 225c in the back with number stamps,and pass them off as real,or rebuilt.Makes it hard for anyone to know whats real,and what's not.I would only buy real early 80's set standard,off a Mercedes,and have them rebuilt into 13x7 reverse myself......that way,you know they're real.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

I got two sets of early 1990's dayton's rusted barrels hubs and nipples only thing rust free is the stainless steel spokes and I got a set of 14 inch standard cross lace 1980's zenith of Campbell totally rusted even the spokes.... other than the knockoff the rest is all hype the chrome don't last forever


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

PAT-RICK said:


> I got two sets of early 1990's dayton's rusted barrels hubs and nipples only thing rust free is the stainless steel spokes and I got a set of 14 inch standard cross lace 1980's zenith of Campbell totally rusted even the spokes.... other than the knockoff the rest is all hype the chrome don't last forever


What you need to do is, go to Harbor Freight, buy those big strong bolt cutters, snap each spoke in half, throw all the pieces away except the hubs and OH LA LA- you'll have 2 sets ready for the future to refurbish!!!!! BTW- "1980" that's over 30 years


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

So say I bought a set of xlaced zeniths from a seller on here that has someone else rebuilding wheels for him and hubs are OG Z's but everything else is new ,does that make it still a Zenith Wheel Or A Frankenstien Wheel With Zenith Hubs????Should the seller be upfront and say only hubs are zeniths and everything else is not???cuz Ive seen plenty of z's being passed off as authentic but come to find out only hubs are......


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

DanielDucati said:


> So say I bought a set of xlaced zeniths from a seller on here that has someone else rebuilding wheels for him and hubs are OG Z's but everything else is new ,does that make it still a Zenith Wheel Or A Frankenstien Wheel With Zenith Hubs????Should the seller be upfront and say only hubs are zeniths and everything else is not???cuz Ive seen plenty of z's being passed off as authentic but come to find out only hubs are......


The standard consensus is that the hubs make the wheel so if the hubs are OG then the wheels are OG. These older Daytons and Zeniths are getting rebuilt like crazy now. Getting harder and harder to find clean, unmolested all OG sets, and finding a show worthy all OG set is a needle in a haystack. Rebuilt is practically the only affordable option these days for somebody that wants them.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

DanielDucati said:


> So say I bought a set of xlaced zeniths from a seller on here that has someone else rebuilding wheels for him and hubs are OG Z's but everything else is new ,does that make it still a Zenith Wheel Or A Frankenstien Wheel With Zenith Hubs????Should the seller be upfront and say only hubs are zeniths and everything else is not???cuz Ive seen plenty of z's being passed off as authentic but come to find out only hubs are......


That's a well put question Daniel; and Ragtop Ted answered it pretty well. The HUB is the most important part / and letting it remain OG. The FRANKENSTEIN question you probally got from me when I was talking about refurbishing ROADSTARS***the reasoning I made it sound that way is because nobody ever duplicated a lot of things Roadster made, so Frankenstein parts would have to be used. But needles to say Pat works it now to salvage those parts so we can re use them and we have bought some stars for purpose of parts, so also making them OG. Zenith and Dayton; it's all about the hubs, the spokes and nips are still being made.

***but no matter what; You need to know what you're getting, the new zenith hub rings-most of them look real / and also like I've said before, stamps inside aren't going to mean a lot soon because the USA is still continuing to let China take over.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

Tami said:


> What you need to do is, go to Harbor Freight, buy those big strong bolt cutters, snap each spoke in half, throw all the pieces away except the hubs and OH LA LA- you'll have 2 sets ready for the future to refurbish!!!!! BTW- "1980" that's over 30 years


no harbor freight in Hawaii I did mine the hard way


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Tami said:


> What you need to do is, go to Harbor Freight, buy those big strong bolt cutters, snap each spoke in half, throw all the pieces away except the hubs and OH LA LA- you'll have 2 sets ready for the future to refurbish!!!!! BTW- "1980" that's over 30 years




I bought these Campbell zeniths at a swap meet and need to get them redone as 13"s who do you recommend me sending them to?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The wheel game is so far fucked these days its like saying whats better a survivor 59 cv. Or a 59cv thats redone w made in china sheet metal.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

lone star said:


> The wheel game is so far fucked these days its like saying whats better a survivor 59 cv. Or a 59cv thats redone w made in china sheet metal.


X2 I didn't think about it like that but you're right


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Skim said:


> I bought these Campbell zeniths at a swap meet and need to get them redone as 13"s who do you recommend me sending them to?


Anything ZENITH- Your best bet is sending them to Charlie @ Wire Wheel King to refurbish / he has all the spokes and everything it takes to make em Beaut E full again. And if making them look good is your priority then don't mess around with imposters saying they know what they're doing.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

lone star said:


> The wheel game is so far fucked these days its like saying whats better a survivor 59 cv. Or a 59cv thats redone w made in china sheet metal.


Everybody should be just a lil mad at themselves for letting this China thing get so far out of control. And it fits in a category of everybody-- the toys people buy their kids, the dog treats that are being recalled because animals are getting sick, buying imposter purses ETC / At this point, we all should (I know it's hard) try to save and spend more on American products, that are left, causing the need for more USA companies to open back up.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Tami said:


> Everybody should be just a lil mad at themselves for letting this China thing get so far out of control. And it fits in a category of everybody-- the toys people buy their kids, the dog treats that are being recalled because animals are getting sick, buying imposter purses ETC / At this point, we all should (I know it's hard) try to save and spend more on American products, that are left, causing the need for more USA companies to open back up.


Thinking about what I just said; this is only a reflection mostly to China / The USA has worked well with other countries for decades and they haven't belittled us the way China has. I think Canada has the best boots, the best made dog food/ I think France has the best purses and perfumes / I think Italy has the best leather and cooking items. China sucked us in with cheap prices AND AS THE SAYING GOES; YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

DanielDucati said:


> So say I bought a set of xlaced zeniths from a seller on here that has someone else rebuilding wheels for him and hubs are OG Z's but everything else is new ,does that make it still a Zenith Wheel Or A Frankenstien Wheel With Zenith Hubs????Should the seller be upfront and say only hubs are zeniths and everything else is not???cuz Ive seen plenty of z's being passed off as authentic but come to find out only hubs are......


USE OG PARTS JUST RE-POLISH THEM:thumbsup:YOU CANT DIG UP OG BUILDER SO NEW IS NEW .


----------



## iyawo47 (Oct 28, 2020)

Tami said:


> Thinking about what I just said; this is only a reflection mostly to China / The USA has worked well with other countries for decades and they haven't belittled us the way China has. I think Canada has the best boots, the best made dog food/ I think France has the best purses and perfumes / I think Italy has the best leather and cooking items. China sucked us in with cheap prices AND AS THE SAYING GOES; YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.



i know this post is 6 years old and all but here i am at 1:58am reading through this forum.

anyways. i agree.... china sucked everyone in to the point where people dont even care anymore to be rocking chinas on their whips. to me i understand the fact they are more affordable hence majority of people go with chinas but there is nothing comparable to seeing a car on some REAL daytons. yeah, it's gonna cost you. i was having the convo today with a guy that builds lowriders and he was saying "oh just get some chinas for your car everyone has chinas" to which i was like hell nah fuck that imma drop daytons even if i gotta wait n save up. it's the principle that counts to me. cant compare the two but yeah. rant over. lol


----------

